# EPSON Perfection 1260 - xsane error : invalid product id

## bfury25

I'm encountering problems installing my USB EPSON Perfection 1260 scanner.

I followed scrupulously EPSON's HOWTO that can be found at this address:

http://www.epkowa.co.jp/english/linux_e/lsd_note_e.html#add_scn

Then i launched the scanner modules, with the right vendor and product ID, that was given by a «cat /proc/bus/usb/devices», ie:

```

modprobe scanner vendor=0x04b8 product=0x011d 

```

But when i try xsane (0.89, with backends 1.0.9 and frontends 1.0.9), i get this error:

```

# The device at /dev/usb/scanner0 is not a supported EPSON scanner (product id=0x11d)

```

This is not the product id i gave to the module, i don't understand anything, because when i do a sane-find-scaner, the scanner is found with the right product id:

```

# found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x011d) at /dev/usb/scanner0

```

I read lots of posts about the Perfection 1260 but nothing about this problem, except in the Epson iscan message board (

http://www.epkowa.co.jp/cgi-bin/iscan/e_bbs/bbs.cgi?log=&search=0x11d&mode=and&v=204&e=msg&lp=204&st=0

but the answer was to replace some sane files with those got while compiling iscan, but i can't get iscan to compile (no luck isn't it...), i get an error that doesn't help me to find out the problem:

```

/home/laurent/iscan-1.4.0/frontend/pisa_view_manager.cc:1097: undefined reference to `__cxa_end_catch'

pisa_view_manager.o:/home/laurent/iscan-1.4.0/frontend/pisa_view_manager.cc:62: undefined reference to `vtable for __cxxabiv1::__enum_type_info'

pisa_view_manager.o:/home/laurent/iscan-1.4.0/frontend/pisa_view_manager.cc:66: undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [iscan] Erreur 1

make[1]: Quitte le répertoire `/home/laurent/iscan-1.4.0/frontend'

make: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

```

Can anyone help me to get my scanner to work by any mean?  :Wink: 

Thanks in advance

Laurent[/code]

----------

## roger55

It took me the whole afternoon to figure this out.

I have a Epson Perfection 1260 Photo, and tried with iscan from epson just to get the same error as you. After messing with sanebackends I finally found out that the plustek backend from http://www.gjaeger.de/scanner/plustek.html works for the epson 1260 as well.

Just follow the instructions on that site (it's also in the tarball) but you can also read it here: http://www.gjaeger.de/scanner/usb/Plustek-USB.txt

I havent tried for scanning negatives yet, but I will try tommorow.

Good Luck

Roger

BTW if you find a solution for the iscan error, please post it here -I'd be grateful!

----------

## bfury25

Hi,

I got it to work with the plustek-backend (but it's strangely noisy  :Wink: )), thanks a lot for your help.

I read about the plustek-backend working with the perfection 1260 but i didn't even had the idea to try, i was so disappointed with the iscan prog not compiling  :Wink: )

Thanks again,

Laurent

----------

## roger55

Here's the answer I got from samppa:

 *Quote:*   

> iscan 1.4.0 is not compatible with gcc 3.x compiler suite. The driver contains closed source binary only part which is compiled on an older compiler and does not link with the rest of the driver which you compile on gcc 3.x.
> 
> 

 

... 

For the epson-kowa iscan messageboard see this link:

http://www.epkowa.co.jp/cgi-bin/iscan/e_bbs/bbs.cgi?tw=&search=&mode=&bk=&st=

Is there a way to emerge an older compiler just for the purpose of compiling iscan and would that binary work together with the rest of the system which was compiled with gcc 3.2?

----------

## ljkopen

I posted this same message at:

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=409259#409259

[/url]

It reads:

Hi all,

I just install and got iscan running on gentoo.  I wanted it installed because I feel it does a superb job at auto color correcting film negative scans.  It can also auto color correct within the selected frame. Nice stuff.

Here's what I did.

0. Installed xsane and compiled kernel with USB and USB scanner support. copied kernel to my /boot area and booted machine. Verified scanner showed up using 'lsusb'.

1. downloaded the 3.X compatible iscan soruce file (Mine was labeled: iscan-1.5.2-1.redhat.8.0.tar.gz).

2. extracted the tar.gz file (it created its own sub-directory called: iscan-1.5.2).

3. cd 'ed into the iscan-1.5.2 directory.

4. executed the following commands to build and install the program.

```

./configure

make

make install

```

When I tried to run the iscan product I got the following error (in an X window): "could not send command to scanner"

The following three steps fixed this problem.

5. added the "epkowa" parameter to the /etc/sane.d/dll.conf file:

```

echo "epkowa" >> /etc/sane.d/dll.conf

```

6. copied the iscan installed epkowa.conf file to the xsane area.

```

cp /usr/local/etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf /etc/sane.d/.

```

I then edited the "epkowa.conf" copy (in /etc/sane.d/) and uncommented the line relating to my usb scanner (It was the last line)

7. Finally I had to link the epkowa libraries to the sane library area:

```

cd /usr/lib/sane

ln -fs /usr/local/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa.so.1

```

I read that the file libsane-epkowa.so should also be linked, but I havn't found that its necessay yet.

Good luck and have fun.

----------

